# I'm tired of trying to find a cure :(



## Kane the Undertaker (Feb 15, 2016)

I spent literally all of 2016 doing research on the internet trying to find out what is wrong with me. I found several links with people who suffer the same condition but literally every website I go to has no specific answer as to what this is , why it happens and what is the cure for it.

I'm tired of wasting every freaking day on the internet , spending hours and getting no answers.

I feel like the biggest loser ever.


----------



## Allen.tannenbaum (Dec 13, 2016)

Gas Incontinence ACTULLY cured

It's as simple as this:

-Take 1 MAGNESIUM CITRATE supplement (150mg or 200MG) three times a week (Monday/Wednesday/ Friday) after a full meal (after dinner).

-If you begin to experience diarrhea, then reduce the amount of Magnesium citrate to twice a week or even once a week. Make sure to take it with food! Not on an empty stomach!

It took about 4 months for things to get completely back to normal though&#8230; it did take a while&#8230;

-this is optional, instead of sitting on the toilet; you could instead place three strips of toilet paper on the group to make a tray and SQUAT, using the toilet paper as a collector. I know it sounds ridiculous, but that's how we humans defecated before the invention of what we now know as a toilet. Obviously, you will only be able to do this at home! But it should help your pelvic floor muscles to relax.

The MAGNESIUM CITRATE (150MG) mixed with the SQUATTING, should help you pelvic floor relax and your anal sphincter to heal.

-Magnesium is essential for MUSCLE RELAXATION and FUNCTION. When I was going through this, I tried everything, and I was just lucky to have tried this and it worked for me.

If this does work for anyone else, please spread this, if this simple solution helps someone else, like it has helped me, that's amazing!


----------

